# Three Tricycles. need help identifying



## cantaffordem (Jan 30, 2013)

I got these Three Tricycles the other day and am wondering what they are and their age. I have no experience with tricycles so any help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 30, 2013)

*tricycles*

your first trike looks to be a 1930s taylor 
the next is a 1960s amf for sale at jc pennys
the last one looks like a 1940s colson chain drive
hope this helps you can check tricycle fitish fo info


----------



## cantaffordem (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks! that's a huge help.


----------



## PeterScherer (Feb 1, 2013)

While similar, the tricycle in the middle is a 40's-50's Murray, not an AMF. I just picked one up as well and I'm planning on restoring it this summer. 
~Peter


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 6, 2013)

Just a little more input to what has been discussed.

Trike 1: Definitely a Taylor although the seat isn't original. Taylor trikes of this age had vinyl covered, beehive spring Troxel seats, not the hard white vinyl top Troxel seat as also seen on trike #3 in your photos.

Trike 2: Definitely Murray although I'm guessing more late '50s early '60s with that type of metal seat, which appears to be the original.

Trike 3: A Murray chain drive. I can tell by the shape of the remains of the head badge decal that it's a Murray. The Troxel seat should be original. If Colson, it would have a metal head badge for one thing, plus the later Colson chain drive design was more heavy duty than Murray. Check tricyclefetish.com for examples of Colsons and you'll see the difference.

Dave


----------



## cantaffordem (Feb 6, 2013)

*now, which to restore?*

This is great info. Thanks. I've been looking around tricyclefetish and was starting to put some of that info together, but it's always nice to have it succinctly from someone who already knows.

Now the bigger question: We have a 6 month old daughter and my wife wants me to fully restore one of these for her. I've done full restores on bicycles before, but never a tricycle (luckily I've got some time to work on it . I'm not opposed to doing two or even all three of them, but I'm curious to hear what folks here think about which one would take priority for them and why- (availability of parts, costs, time, difficulty, coolest, etc...)


----------



## buisky (Feb 6, 2013)

cantaffordem said:


> This is great info. Thanks. I've been looking around tricyclefetish and was starting to put some of that info together, but it's always nice to have it succinctly from someone who already knows.
> 
> Now the bigger question: We have a 6 month old daughter and my wife wants me to fully restore one of these for her. I've done full restores on bicycles before, but never a tricycle (luckily I've got some time to work on it . I'm not opposed to doing two or even all three of them, but I'm curious to hear what folks here think about which one would take priority for them and why- (availability of parts, costs, time, difficulty, coolest, etc...)




I would say do number 3. It is more "lady like" it has the step thru frame.


----------

